# How to Switch Etisalat Elife internet account on another persons Name



## AZAM85 (Dec 20, 2011)

I would like to Switch the Etisalat Elife Internet Account which is under my name at the moment to my Roomates Name.

Has anyone switched the Accounts to another individual? What is the procedure?

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I doubt you can. You'd need to cancel and reapply. Whose name is the tenancy contract in?


----------

